# Adding Gooseneck Hitch to truck?



## jenkat86

Our local trailer dealer installs them. I think for the "under the bed" GN hitch it's about $400-500 for the actual hitch and labor involved. I would definitely say consider it! IMO, hauling a GN is much easier, and I think it may be and easier haul for the horse too. I would also recommend looking into the "under the bed" hitches. They make the bed usable for a lot of things.


----------



## beau159

We've had a B&W turnover gooseneck ball installed on two pickups. With labor and everything from the shop, I think it was around $800 to $900 both times. Any shop that is experienced with trucks and trailers can do it for you.

You shouldn't have to do anything with electrical, but we always like to put an "outlet" (or whatever the technical term is) INSIDE the box because that is easier than running the electrical cord for the trailer over the tailgate and down. That part is relatively inexpensive to add, compared to the actual hitch.

Personally, I won't even own a bumper pull. I find that goosenecks handle so much better, and is a better ride for the horses. IMO.


----------



## boots

Cost me $400 to have a stationary hitch put I the bed of my truck. It would have been $700 to get a flip hitch so I could hide the receiver, if needed. I don't regret saving $300.


----------



## PrivatePilot

Lots of good details above.

You generally do not need a second electrical plug in the truck as most GN trailers have cords long enough to reach the traditional bumper location, but a lot of people add one so the cord doesn't have to be draped over the tailgate. Your call.

Yes, you can haul more with a GN as the weight is better distributed onto the truck.

They are also safer from a pure geometric standpoint - a GN or 5th wheel trailer is virtually impossible to sway providing the truck towing it is properly sized. With a 3/4 ton you won't have any problems unless you're considering a very large GN or one with large LQ's.

They also ride better for both you, and your horses, and are easier to maneuver in tight places due to the fact they can turn much sharper than a tag trailer.

As for the hitch, if a "clean" bed is an issue when you aren't towing, you may want to consider a turnover ball, but if you don't care about a few rails, go with a traditional GN setup using rails and a plate. The plate can be removed when you're not towing leaving only 2 small rails on the bed of the truck. This style is much cheaper.

Installing yourself isn't really a viable option unless you're very handy...but do get prices from a few shops. I've seen some shops quote turnover prices for a basic model 5th/GN install, so shop around.


----------



## tim62988

I think i was quoted about 600 for a B&W with labor but that was about 6 years ago.

I own a bumper pull horse trailer and a bumper pull trailer for work. as far as the turning sharpness, a lot of that comes down to trailer length, I often put our horse trailer into spaces a gooseneck either won't fit, or are too nervous to make fit. My other trailer is very short so can really get it turned into some tight spots.


i think a lot of people get swaying with bumper pulls by not having the hitch at the correct height, so in the end I would say personal preference and price you are willing to spend. I'm not against goosenecks, would like one at some point but certainly don't think i'll get rid of a bumper pull for some of the smaller parking lots we go to


----------



## STT GUY

Chasin Ponies said:


> Has anyone out there ever gone through through the process of adding a gooseneck hitch to the bed of a truck? How much does it generally cost, how much do the electrics have to be changed and is it worth it? What kind of shop would do such a thing for you?
> 
> I'm looking at a Ram 2500 3/4 ton with a normal bumper pull "tow package" while shopping for horse trailers at the same time. Looks like there are a lot more nice gooseneck horse trailers available near me and I'm wondering if it's worth the trouble to add gooseneck capability to this truck.
> 
> Also another dumb question out of curiosity-can you haul more weight with a gooseneck vs bumper pull because of where the weight of the trailer is pushing? At the bumper vs center of the bed.


 $750 for a B&W flip hitch with electrical hook up in the bed in Las Vegas two days ago. 

$4,000 for the new transmission........ but that's the way it goes.


----------



## PrivatePilot

tim62988 said:


> I often put our horse trailer into spaces a gooseneck either won't fit, or are too nervous to make fit.


A GN/5th wheel can get into places that would be physically impossible with a tag trailer simply based on the reality that the trailer can generally turn at least 90 degrees (sometimes slightly further) to the tow vehicle. Accordingly, a skilled driver can basically turn the trailer on it's own length, and a really skilled driver can put the trailer into a spot barely longer than the trailer itself.

Here's a good example photo - notice that the front of the trailer is only a few inches behind the drivers side fender of the truck. This sort of thing is physically impossible with almost any tag trailer short of a tiny utility trailer with a single beam (and crazy long) tongue.


----------



## tim62988

PrivatePilot said:


> A GN/5th wheel can get into places that would be physically impossible with a tag trailer simply based on the reality that the trailer can generally turn at least 90 degrees (sometimes slightly further) to the tow vehicle. Accordingly, a skilled driver can basically turn the trailer on it's own length, and a really skilled driver can put the trailer into a spot barely longer than the trailer itself.
> 
> Here's a good example photo - notice that the front of the trailer is only a few inches behind the drivers side fender of the truck. This sort of thing is physically impossible with almost any tag trailer short of a tiny utility trailer with a single beam (and crazy long) tongue.



But you need a space long enough for the trailer. Where we camp i have about 6 spaces i can get a bumper pull trailer into that a gooseneck simply wont fit. Also a turn off we park and ride from that a gooseneck wont be able to turn into.

I know they can be turned into pretty tight spots, but remove the sway bars and the bumper pull can be placed in the same spots. 

Not saying goosenecks are bad, id like one but a bumper pull does have its advantages. Another joy of bumper pull, in a pinch someone else can get your trailer moved for you, my friend has a gooseneck but her ex husband had the truck so now no way to move the trailer since she has better access to a 1500 truck


----------



## PrivatePilot

tim62988 said:


> But you need a space long enough for the trailer. Where we camp i have about 6 spaces i can get a bumper pull trailer into that a gooseneck simply wont fit. Also a turn off we park and ride from that a gooseneck wont be able to turn into.


I can't understand how one would fit and not the other. The length of the trailer is the length of the trailer no matter gooseneck, 5th wheel, tag...?



> I know they can be turned into pretty tight spots, but remove the sway bars and the bumper pull can be placed in the same spots.


There is no typical bumper pull trailer on the planet that can be turned past 90 degrees like a 5th/GN - it's physically impossible. Most, for that matter, can barely make it 45 degrees due to the triangular nature of the hitch/tongue before the tongue is jacknifed into your bumper. That, by geometry alone, makes them far less maneuverable. I've pulled fifth wheels, goosenecks, and bumper pulls hundreds of thousands of miles combined as a commercial driver, and I've put all three into a lot of tight places, and trust me, I can get a GN/5th into places that would be impossible to get a tag into without putting it there by hand...unless you like your trailer looking like this.

[


----------



## Darrin

Only time I've had trailer sway problem with a bumper pull has been when using someone elses truck/trailer combo that's not set up right (amazing how many of those are out there) and when rear wheel tire pressure is low (good way to figure out you're getting a flat).

That said I much prefer a goose neck. Much easier pull, smoother ride, better maneuverability, etc. Only time I worry with one is on tight mountain roads as they do "cheat" the corners. At that point they take a bit more concentration than bumper pull trailers. The horses nor you will like it when you drop the wheel into a ditch.


----------



## gunslinger

I pull a steel two horse straight load bumper pull with an F350 Dually and never get any sway.

My neighbor has a goose neck which we attach and pull with my truck from time to time and yes, it pulls great.

With a goose neck, the weight is set on top of the rear axle.

My next trailer will be a goose neck.


----------



## Hayfarmer

PrivatePilot said:


> A GN/5th wheel can get into places that would be physically impossible with a tag trailer simply based on the reality that the trailer can generally turn at least 90 degrees (sometimes slightly further) to the tow vehicle. Accordingly, a skilled driver can basically turn the trailer on it's own length, and a really skilled driver can put the trailer into a spot barely longer than the trailer itself.
> 
> Here's a good example photo - notice that the front of the trailer is only a few inches behind the drivers side fender of the truck. This sort of thing is physically impossible with almost any tag trailer short of a tiny utility trailer with a single beam (and crazy long) tongue.


Sorry for the double reply, will edit when I figure it out. 
I realize this is a old thread, but as others like myself read old threads I want to add another perspective to trailers. from someone who has pulled big and small across the country and through the mountains. but especially into tight spaces many never imagine taking a trailer. From my experience with trailers A Gooseneck or 5th wheel is far better behaved while towing on any highway. They also usually (but not always) ride better with less up and down see saw effect on the back of the truck. But still suffers the same surging effect that can happen with bumper pull (forward backward acceleration deceleration) usually with very heavy loads. The stability and weight transfer are the major benefits of a gooseneck/5th wheel.

A bumper pull has a moment arm (lever) from the center of the rear axle to the ball in the back. the pickup in your photo has one and it is clear to see the difference in length from the center of the rear axle to the ball vs the center of the rear axle to that 5th wheel plate. ( if it was a long bed pickup the 5th wheel plate (or gooseneck ball) would usually be a couple inches in front of the rear axle. so to my point the location of connection in front of (or close to) the rear axle applies weight more evenly to both the front and rear of the tow vehicle. It also reduces the leverage of the trailer pushing the the tow vehicle into a jack knife during hard braking especially if the trailer and tow vehicle are not straight (ie a curve in the road on a steep downhill) this lever arm is also the reason a poorly balanced bumper pull can more easily begin to sway side to side. any weight added to a bumper pull hitch will reduce some of the weight on the front axle of the tow vehicle which can compound the problem of leverage.
But That a gooseneck or 5th wheel is "more manuverable" than a bumper pull is a common misconception that same moment arm from the rear axle to the ball on a bumper pull hitch will lead the trailer around the outside of a curve. meaning in you do not need to swing as wide around an object during a turn for the inside on the trailer to miss an object. reducing the space needed to navigate a turn. but where the bumper pull really shines for maneuverability is in backing up. In a gooseneck/ 5th wheel the tow vehicle has to go to a steep angle with the trailer to swing the back of the trailer around. this requires allot of space for the tow vehicle. with a bumper pull the hitch swings from the rear axle. greatly reducing the required front end swing of the tow vehicle to effect a direction change in the trailer. When delivering hay I prefer to use a retriever truck dedicated to the task. but often it will not fit under the customer's hay storage. or under trees to get there etc. I then have 2 options a 24ft deck 2 axle gooseneck or a 24ft deck 3 axle bumper pull. If it is tight I will always pick the bumper pull. if it is far I will always pick the gooseneck. 8-12 tons of hay plus on the bumper pull is not nearly as stable above 50 mph as the gooseneck is. but in a tight space the bumper pull follows the tow vehicles tracks better, and is easier to back in with small steering adjustments to effect the change needed. I have never needed a 90 degree angle to guide a bumper pull. but often need well over 90 degrees on the gooseneck. (narrow nose trailer can get really really tight) 
I could go on and on with stories and examples of getting stock trailers turned around in the mountains when getting cows. gooseneck vs bumper pull. the other guy and his gooseneck and a bent bed side on his truck both of us with 18ft (cargo area) trailers. going through dips with 5th wheel campers like in your picture (and some goosenecks) can be good news for the auto body shop. 
In short a gooseneck/ 5th wheel is the best for distance and speed. but that they can jackknife farther than a bumper pull only means that the tow vehicle needs a ton of space to do that. not that it is more maneuverable than a bumper pull. not to mention backing in snow and ice. that 90 degree turn will not help you there even 80 or 70 degrees will be hard to get the trailer to go backwards and not just slide the truck sideways. both designs are good but have different strengths. and different limitations. 
When trailer axles can steer and maybe even have some electric drive on them, then a a gooseneck will be perfect for nearly all situations. until then I will have both.


----------



## beau159

Folks, this is a very old thread that got brought up.


----------

